# 944.525400 chute rotator



## John P. Walsh (Sep 26, 2019)

Took things apart to give them a coat of new paint and now the joystick style rotator does not work. All I did was disconnect it from the chute.

Does anyone here have a similar setup and willing to post some pics of the cable orientation?


----------



## koolkeith19 (Jan 16, 2020)

Did you ever get this working? I have the same chute control and my chute has stopped rotating, I can't find anywhere online where there is an explanation on how to fix?
Thanks Keith


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GLuck with Those.....PIA & a pricey repair. Cheaper, easier & more satisfying to put on an old style manual chute. There's no guarantee that After you fix it (IF you fix it), that it won't break again ..... during the next storm.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF guys

John, any chance you have the nut with the spring at the top of the chute too tight ?


.


----------



## koolkeith19 (Jan 16, 2020)

I was thinking of doing some type of manual chute, any ideas on how I could do that? I am fed up trying to get this system to work. Are there parts available I could retrofit with a manual chute?
Thanks
Keith


----------

